# The Storms of Acias - Released September 2007



## DominicTook (Nov 4, 2007)

This is a little late, but as follows:

Dominic Took's debut novel The Storms of Acias has just been published.  Dominic is hoping that people will enjoy the book and from his limited marketing run he is already aware of peoples intrest in the title and its content.

Dominic is still looking for a publisher to take on his work and continues to self publicise the book across Cheshire and North Staffordshire.

The Storms of Acias is about[FONT=&quot] a young man called Graciou who takes on the Storms ferocious nature head on, in a battle for lives and for sorrows. It is only his perpetual intrigue and the mystery surrounding who he is and what The Storm has come to be. That allows Graciou to be fearless in his pursuit of an object with no real identity and shrouded in a cloak of deceit and trickery. 


Storms has been said to be akin to Philip Pullman in its style.  The Dark Fantasy novelist says "I do not think of this as heavy fantasy like Tolkien.  It is lighter in that respect and as the testimonials show, if it is likened to Pullman's writing style, the fantasy elements are far lighter in that respect."

Testimonials:

"I believed that such a place and situation might exist, although i am a keen fantasy reader and it did mind remind me a little of the Philip Pullman trilogy."

Diane Crook

"I really admire waht Dominic is doing and i know he will make a success.  THe publishing world is so hard to get into and these days self publishing is the only way to go.  Its a great story and people will love it."

GP Taylor

"An exciting and engaging read, with plenty to keep the reader entertained."

Richard Swancott, PR Consultant, Market Care

"I enjoyed the book so much i read it three times.  I thought it was really exciting and the way it was written made me want to see if i could understand more by reading it again.  I am really looking forward to the sequel!"

Jill Holt, Year Five teacher


Storms Catch line:
[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]The life of a great person does not start with a perfect family and a perfect life.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Life for these people starts with a Storm.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]The Storms of Acias is foretold through the eyes of Graciou, a young man destined to follow a path set out for him many hundreds of years before he was born.[/FONT]

The Storms of Acias can by bought from the following places

amazon.co.uk
whsmith.co.uk
dominictook.com

It is also avaliable to be ordered from any library in the UK and any Waterstones store.

A full list of Dominic's promotional events can be found at dominictook.com/events.html

If you wish to contact Dominic to speak about his book, or to do a talk.  You can e-mail him at contact@dominictook.com.

ENDS

Dominic Took


----------

